# How I Use Open Reed



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I wrote in response to another post that I would post a video about how I learned and practice open reed calls. I am not a world champ but I feel like I can help some new folks get started.

I did not want to bother with, this is a cotton tail, this is a bird, this is a one eyed purple people eater. I just wanted to get a fella or gal started with learning to use the call by trying some different things.

Sorry the lighting is not good.... The sound could be better..... I will redo them when I can.

The first video is a few things I go to learn a new call. It will be good for a new caller to try these things a bunch of times and observing their results.





The second video is about doing different things to get different sounds. I like trying different things until I find a sound I like..... then practice repeating it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The third video is a continue of the 2nd but probably a bit funnier


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I left a lot out of these videos.... Like I said though I will do better on the next ones.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

good job on the videos and the sounds !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Excellent Rick! You did a great job on all that.
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed.... I wanted to put more in there.... it was hard to remember them all while making the video.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nicely done Rick......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I am looking forward to doing more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang, he's giving Chris a run for his money with the mountain man beard ! LOL Rick, you sure do know how to make a call sing man !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Good job! Don't know why you got a dislike on the second vid, but I gave you a like on all three. The chicken distress was *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good, I'm gonna have to practice that one. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Hellbilly. I did not see the dislike..... to be honest I don't know where to look.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tom. I grow the crazy beard every hunting season. At my old work place there was a grooming standard. So come Oct 31 I would let it all grow until April 1. lol I am just keeping up with tradition. Plus my wife likes it.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it was very informative. I know very little about hand calls so this was good for me.

Thanks for makeing the videos. By the way, what type of call are you using?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

He's a custom call maker..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Red. I am glad they are helpful. The calls are open reeds of my own making. The first 2 video's I used my coaxer/distress call. The Third I used my medium/loud distress call.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Excelent! 5 Stars!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow ! That was great Rick. As soon as I can get someone to look in on my wife I'm taking the call Ed did for me and head out. See if I can run everything out of the woods.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ron.... with Ed's call..... your only option is to call them in..... sorry lol


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks Ron.... with Ed's call..... your only option is to call them in..... sorry lol


Well I did get to go out but did not get to "toot my horn" lol. Got caught by the land owned and had to work on his tractor (price of hunting). Next time...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed. Hope you get a chance again soon.


----------



## WileECoyote (Nov 23, 2012)

Very good instructional videos...specially for a noob like me...Thanks Rick.

Not to highjack your post but I also found these videos that also educate on calling for newbies.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Serge.

I hope everyone would add links, write ups, or video's they think will help. I am often asked by folks how to use the calls. Which got me thinking about how I might help folks who are new to using an open reed call get the hang of them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This might be helpful


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I like it guys! Thanks!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Just watched these again. Thanks again for posting these! Helps a ton. Will be practicing a LOT the next 2 weeks in preparation for my first hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad they helped! Let us know how it goes.


----------

